# Disease Journal



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Day0: Bought Ottos and Petco, along w/ dojo loachx2, 2 fire dwarf gourami and plattiesx2

Day1: Noticed Otto had white spots, thought it was Ick. Investigated to make sure. It is Ick. Come to fishforums to inquire (see other post)

Day2: Ordered Rid-Ick+ and Ick Guard II on-line. Might take 2 business days to arrive. I'll check the LFS and see if they have something that can work. I'll do it tonight. Noticed Dwarf Gourami had small white raised dot on back of head...

Day2 Night: Petsmart had Rid-Ick+. Bought it there. Came home and administered 5 capfulls into my 125 gallon tank. I dumped the first cap on the left side, which is not well filtered. It's like a thick blue dye. I dumped 4 more capfulls on the right side - right next to the intake hoses on the filter... carbon has been removed from my Fluval 404. After waiting ~1 hour, I removed 1 bucket (about 2 gallons?) of water and left a bucket w/ primer overnight to get ready. I plan on doing this while I am adding medications and for 1 week after - every day. On weekends I'll perform 2-3 buckets daily waterchange.

Day3 Morning: Located infected Otto. Did not tell if he had more/less Ick but maybe less. I hope he survives - he's quite infected... noticed a platty had white fungues/cotton like stuff on back. Will check out what it is... small dot on d.gourami looks better/smaller. I'm thinking the probs w/ the gourami and platty can be fixed with melafix... can I mix it w/ Rid Ick+ though? 10 capfulls of Melafix added. On further inspection, the white stuff on the platty kind of looks like dry skin.. it's not that big, but is white. Can't be good. Put in new bucket of water.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

In theory, the new white growth on my Platty might be due to stress caused by the introduction of the Ich+ remedy. I really hope this is not the case and I will monitor that fish very closely tonight and for the coming days.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Day3 Night: Removed 3 buckets of water from the tank. I actually thought the water level was too high and I might not add any water back. I won't, in fact. Sad news, the Platty was found dead when I came home from work. Added 6 capfuls of Ri****+. Not sure if the Otto looked better or not, maybe a tad, he seemed lively and healthy (aside from the spots), though.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Day4 Morning: With the dead platty, I've lowered the dosage of Melafix to "new fish" levels. Added 3 capfuls. Will discontinue tomorrow. Otto still infested w/ Ick. Dot on D.Gourami seems less white but still a decent sized bump on it.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Day4 Night: No h20 change. Applied 5 heaping capfuls of Rid Ick+. Otto seems healthy in demenor. I would guess it has a goodly amount less ick, too. Less spots. Dojos and other sensitive fish seem fine.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Day5 Morning: Dojo Loaches seem a tad sluggish this morning, usually they go nuts when it's feeding time. Both swam and ate a little, though. Added 3 capfuls of Melafix, which will be my last of it. Gourami looks almost 100% this morning. Didn't get a good look at the otto but he still has ick from what I could tell.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Day5 Night: Loaches are back to normal selves. Couldn't seem to locate the infected Otto, although I thought I did and it seemed like he was almost cured of Ick. I'll try harder to locate him. Did 2 bucket h20 change. Added 5 capfuls of Rid Ick+.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Day5 Ammendment: Got a good look at the Otto. I'd estimate 90% of his original ick is gone. Hope he fully recovers


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Day 6:
4th day of treatment (the fourth to be administered at NIGHT, so when the morning stuff was written only 3 treatments had been done...)
I couldn't tell which of my 6 ottos was the infected one this morning. I thought I might have seen him and he was pretty much fully recovered. The order I placed with Dr's F&S came in this afternoon. In particular the "Ick Guard II" boasts it's for scaless and weak fish, but rather than change up things at this point I think I'll finish out the treatments with what I've been using. 2-3 more treatments and I'll be done. All fish seemed lively this morning. 2 bucket water change this morning. Will do one more tonight.

Edit (Night): Did 2 buckets of water change. Added 5 capfuls of Rid Ick+. No sign of infected Otto, rather I couldn't tell the difference between any of them. The D.Gourami seems fine but... his partner (I have two) seems to have some slight discoloration spots on him... will keep an eye out but honestly I have no idea what this could be.


----------

